# Touch up paint



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

I have a genuine MINI Chili Red touch up kit which is now out of date I have realised. Would this have any effect on the paint contained within the kit. It was bought with the car from new and has not be opened before. 

I have a few stone chips on the front of the MINI i wish to sort out but would ideally need a DA.

Any thoughts....


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

should be fine.
Shake it for 2 mins and then open it up. If its gone thick and gloopy, then buy a new one. If not you should be good to go.


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Only problem being one is a colour stick and the other the lacquer. I understand the process involved but would you have to file down the colour coat below the surface and build up the lacquer??


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

or you can mix them together first. it depends on the colour.

Ideally you'd touch in the colour and then fill the rest of the scratch with laquer, but this can sometimes cause issues with how it catches the light.


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

It's a solid colour, chilli red its known as. Maybe mixing them or buying premixed is the way to go...


----------

